# Contract coding pay



## meo59101 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi
I am considering contracting and coding diagnostic radiology remotely.  I have been offered two jobs...one pays 30 cents/chart, and the other pays 70 cents/chart.
This is my first time doing this, and I don't know (and can't find) much information on pay for contract coding.  Any help would be appreciated.  Is it usual to pay per chart, or by the hour?  There's such a discrepancy between 30 and 70 cents!  Why would that be?  Is there an "average" rate for contract coding?
Thank you


----------



## meo59101 (Oct 7, 2015)

*2nd request Remote coding pay*

Second request....anyone?


----------



## mkm1517 (Oct 7, 2015)

*varies*

Yes, being an independent contractor is generally a per chart situation & it really varies according to the "client." The larger the "client" the more they are able to afford to pay a higher rate.


----------

